# No Grapes



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Even though they are around all year, grapes remind me of Thanksgiving. Grapes are very toxic to our babies, please make sure not to give them any.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for that reminder. It's surprising how many don't know they're toxic to dogs. I never knew it until a few years ago...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Good reminder*... or too much turkey or anything fatty (so that you don't risk giving your little one a very dangerous case of pancreatitis).

Maybe we should post the list of bad for dog foods since the holidays are coming up?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea. I bet there's new warnings all the time that many of us,including myself may not be aware of.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Everything in moderation is the key. And if you feed all year long dog food, PLEASE DON'T FEED TURKEY to your dog just because it is Thanksgiving. All you will do is make him sick.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

good reminder - vets say the say after thankgsiving is the busiest day as many dogs get pancreatitis 

It is interesting as many things have grapeseed in them so i looked into it since grapes are toxic to dogs and what I found is that it is the fleshy part of the grape that is toxic not the seed where as with avocados it is the seed that is toxic not the meat and why there are dog foods like avoderm with avocados in them


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

KAG said:


> Even though they are around all year, grapes remind me of Thanksgiving. Grapes are very toxic to our babies, please make sure not to give them any.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


*
oh my gosh. i had no idea.......i gave him a grape months ago. what did it do to him??? he is 9 mo now. *


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

4EVERAPUP said:


> *
> oh my gosh. i had no idea.......i gave him a grape months ago. what did it do to him??? he is 9 mo now. *


Nothing. He would have gotten sick right away not months later.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

4EVERAPUP said:


> *
> oh my gosh. i had no idea.......i gave him a grape months ago. what did it do to him??? he is 9 mo now. *


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

4EVERAPUP said:


> *oh my gosh. i had no idea.......i gave him a grape months ago. what did it do to him??? he is 9 mo now. *


I gave mine more than one before and nothing happened,they loved them but it wasn't something I did very often,maybe one or two here and there. 

But it wasn't long afterwards I found out aout them being toxic. I wouldn't recommend doing it again,that's for sure...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...640-people-food-not-feed-our-malts-aspca.html



thank you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

4EVERAPUP said:


> thank you.


Luckily it's not something that is fast acting but if given in high quantities,like chocolate can do damage. One of two here and there won't do anything but I wouldn't do it again.
It's one of those things we find out later is bad for them,thankfully it's not fast acting,as far as I know.

I have had dogs get sick on turkey at family dinners but it was because they were all giving them pieces,who knows how much. Probably one little bite isn't bad,as long as it doesn't have any gravy,dressing or butter on it.

I just put a few doggie treats on the table and hand them one,they think they're getting a gooder and I don't have to feel guilty or worry.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have always given Bailey turkey on Thanksgiving & Christmas. I soak it in water to remove any seasoning before I feed it to her and she never gets a lot. Just little nibbles to make her day extra special  I plan on giving Sophia a bit this year too for her first Thanksgiving. I think that it's ok if it's in moderation & it's not but 2 days out of the year


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think a couple bites,after soaking it in water would hurt. I didn't think of that,I just cut some from deep inside,like the leg or breast where some of the seasoning might not have reached. Soaking in water is such good idea.

Mine love peperonis from pizza,once in a while one hits the floor before I get it,boy they love that too.
I used to give my cocker Amy a couple peperoni here and there,she lived to be almost 16. I try not to do that now,even though I have all those big eyes just begging....


----------

